# Band tying trouble still



## colton200456 (May 13, 2015)

About a month ago I posted about how with one slingshot I was having trouble with the bands staying tied to the frame. I got a few responses of things to try and I greatly appreciate it but they did not work. So after looking at it again I am guessing the width of the bands are too thin width wise. Have anyone else had that problem or know that width could be an issue? Thank you guys.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is the original post .http://slingshotforum.com/topic/42888-band-tying-help/

If you posted detailed pictures of the sling shot and tie it would be to your benefit . Given the limited information provided it's a mystery .


----------



## colton200456 (May 13, 2015)

Yes you are right Treefork, I will do that as soon as I can take a picture and upload it to my computer. I also want to thank you again for your previous help on that post as well. It helped a bit but after a couple extra shots it slipped again.


----------



## colton200456 (May 13, 2015)

How do you post pictures? Sorry, I never have on this site.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

colton200456 said:


> How do you post pictures? Sorry, I never have on this site.


Here is a post on that : http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22146-how-to-attach-images-to-posts/


----------



## colton200456 (May 13, 2015)

Okay now I got it, thank you.

Here it is:









Here you can see the one side has came off









Here is the close up of the side that is still attached. It is hard to see but I tried wrapping the tie a couple times before wrapping the band on like you told me to do on the previous post Treefork.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok . That does look pretty good . But......

Try this : Start as you already have , wrapping the fork with the tie band and then apply the slingshot band and wrap two or three more times Now fold the tag end of the slingshot band upward toward the fork tip an continue to wrap the tag and existing wrap till its time to secure and tuck . ( Your tag end of band will be facing up instead of down like in your pic ) It makes it near impossible to slip due to the increased friction . The band would have to slip in two directions . Up and down . One more point . Make sure your bands and fork are clean and free of any slick lube or powder at the contact points between band ,fork and tie.


----------



## colton200456 (May 13, 2015)

So far things look like they're working well. Will do more tests in the morning when it's not raining.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Easiest way I've discovered to tie bands on is the no tie band attachments. A+ Slingshots has a slot on a couple of their slingshots that holds bands in place. SimpleShot offers the Ocularis plugs which are another alternative. The Flip Clips have been proven to break so not an option in my not so humble opinion...well not an opinion, just a factual statement. Stone Spear offers a Fast Fix plug similar to the Ocularis but smaller and all metal with no plastic parts to break. And Bruce will be very upset with me for mentioning my favorite no tie band attachment from Pocket Predator. But they work and they don't break or come untied. I've also figured out that I can use double flat bands on my Alley Cat (available on eBay for $69.95). The tube hole on the Alley Cat holds doubled bands very nicely. Considering the many advanced methods no one really needs to bother with tying bands onto a slingshot. Sure it is something you might still want to play around with just for something to do and so you can be a member of the good old boys club but it is not something that is a necessity. Slingshot shooting should be as stress free as possible and eliminating the worry of bands coming untied is a good place to start.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats very interesting... Any idea when Stone Spear started offering that exact attachment method? If its after Feb... He's essentially just up the road from me.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

I like tying it relaxes me helps with finger dexterity and it’s simple,cheap and works.I tie the way bill Hayes video taught me,the one we’re he upturns the end.Never had one slip ever.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Matt: Don't know when Stone Spear began selling those Fast Fix band attachments. I'm new to this this year and actually didn't get started until about June. You could probably send them an email requesting the exact date they began offering them if it is a must know kind of question because I do not have the answer. But I have done my homework on finding no tie band attachment options.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

JR - the "Bloodshot Ocular fast fix system' AKA "plug 'n pull" band system... Well in feb I was discussing with a UK maker various no-tie band attachment options. We looked at YSYEO's amazing system and the Simple Shot/Lee Sliva Ocularis but using locally easy to source elements (SS didn't have a local distributor at that stage). After a few brainstorms involving powder coating plugs and corks etc.this guy said he had found a cool solution at his local hardware store. Rubber expansion nuts. Think they were M4x8. I did suggest like the Ocularis they would probably be safer inserted from the shooter side of the fork - but he used from the front (same as Stone Spear does).

He made a few frames but thats where it sort of ended. I'm just a little surprised that they are found on the Stone Spear with that level of 'ownership'. But you never know...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/M3-M4-M5-M6-M8-M10-M12-RUBBER-RUB-NUT-WELL-NUT-THREADED-BRASS-INSERT-RIVET-NUT-/201499994097?var=&hash=item2eea55e7f1:m:mb0326K8LHX0-7nx_gTNT6w

JR - these should actually work in your Scout and even your Pocket Predator frames. Alloy bicycle water cage bolts come in a wide variety of colours and are M4 (you can even get Titanium ones)


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Thank you Mat. So much for those who like to complain about reading and posting on old posts. Answers can be found and further comments made even if the OP is not responding.

Yes those nuts look just like the Stone Spear plugs. I found them on the U.S. eBay site but they are from the UK and most of the metal ones are from China or Hong Kong. I'd place an order if I could figure out what size is most appropriate...esp. since they are not sized in U.S. sizes.

I have three friends I would like to make and give slingshots to. I know they will not be at all interested in learning to tie bands to forks. This is a good option and much cheaper than buying them from any slingshot company that has to up the price to make a profit.

Have you found a source for the PP clips or buckles .... I've tried to find them on eBay but am not using the correct terminology when searching.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Jolly Roger

No one is complaining that you are bringing back old posts when you have something beneficial to add but to revive an old post just to slam Simple Shot products is really out of line in my opinion. I am referring to the post you made below.

In the beginning a few months back, I considered buying a Dead Ringer from SimpleShot. I didn't do it and have thought about it since. After reading this post, I am certainly glad I didn't order one. I have a hard enough time aiming and hitting and sure don't need to add the complication of shooting a slingshot designed to miss
Q
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/45146-aiming-question/


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

PP clips are on BH's site under accessories. ;-)

As to non-metric...


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Somebody is getting grumpy.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I wrap once around the frame then place the band across that wrap, then I wrap twice, then I fold the tongue up and wrap once, then I place my Loop of string, wrap twice and pull through to make my quick-release Loop.

I use a tie that is about a quarter of an inch wide and I like it to be about the same thickness as TBG.

Using the above method, I can pull the bands straight away from the fork and the band will break before it slips off.


----------

